# Boy Scout Woodworking Merit Badge



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Intro to shop safety & first project*

Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!

*Using the table saw and Kreg miter gauge*






*A happy and successful Second Class Boy Scout!*


*Reviewing project plans*


*Cutting 3/8 inch red oak dowel stock for the bird perch*


*The miter saw was used to cut stock to length and the 45° angle for the roof on the front and end pieces*


*Glue and the air stapler were used for assmbly - very cool according to the boys!*




*Some very proud, accomplished and talented Boy Scouts!*








*Hot homemade chocolate chip cookies courtesy of http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/David/workshop*my shop's* Chief Financial Advisor - Beth!*


*Finis for now - more to come!*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


What a great day. Looks like a bunch of happy woodworkers. Tell Beth the cookies look wonderful.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne! We had too much fun. Some great future woodworkers I hope.

*The cookies were good. Although you had to be quick with these boys!

I only got one!*


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Way cool, I love what the scouts do for kids. I am most drawn to the scouts because I never was one and to this day wish I had gotten that chance.

By the way you're son is so handsome, I bet no one has to tell him that though.

The kid with the black shirt looks like he has a ponytail in one picture, I guess I'm in a silly mood. I love that shirt that other kids is wearing that says if you can read this ….. and I love that proud look on that kids face with the green shirt, he looks like he is saying, yup, I actually made this great birdhouse.

What a good day you all had and especial since it ended with those hummy looking cookies.

Diane


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Diane -

Thanks for the kind comments! I think that ponytail is blonde and it belongs to the cookie maker! The boys had a great time. Yes, Scouting does wonderful things for these youn men.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Sorry, other than those cookies, what was this story about? Just kidding, as you know. David, you are a saint. I've told you of my forray into the scouts. Mind you, I did a multi-month model airplane construction and it tested the limits of my patience. The committment to get those kids into your shop, teach them safety, let them get their hands dirty, *AND* walk away with a project in their hands. *Bravo*, my friend, *bravo*!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Tom -

Cookies and woodworking! I can't complain - it was a great day in the shop. I am looking forward to thier next vist as we still have some more work to do to complete the merit badge. I felt it was important to go home with a project in hand.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Boy Scouts. Now there is a good reason to get a lathe. Pen turning would be a great project.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


You know, the last requirement can be satisfied by turning something that is duplicated on a lathe. I think that means that the merit badge councelor need to have a lathe. Yes, I am sure that is what is intended in the merit badge book . . .


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


: ^ )


----------



## surplusdealdude (Jun 3, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Well, you're starting them off right, with good tools and good training!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the field day David. It looks like it was a success, and they all produced some great bird houses.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Surplusdealdude & Bill -

Thanks! It was indeed a great "field day". I hope we inspired a woodworker or two in the bunch.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


I am sure you did David. Are they going to use the birdhouses for fund raisers (like Dick said he did) or simply to take home for their own? Woodworking projects might be something worthwhile for their fund raisers. If nothing else, they could donate them to senior citizens and others so they can share in the bird watching.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


As a former Scoutmaster, Bravo! I have always enjoyed working with the boys in our troop. I will probably start a WW merit badge this fall. Due to the size of my shop and my equipment, I will only have about 2-3 boys at a time. I think that is a good number run, too many and you can't keep an eye on them when they are working on the power tools. I am a big supporter of Scouting. It is the only thing a young man can earn before he is 18 and put on a resume for the rest of his life and make a real difference. I have several friends that work in the Gov and many High Power Gov. Contractors and they all look for that on the resumes. Two of them include that in thier first cut along with Veterans.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Greg -

Bravo for your comments! I agree 100%. I am sure having Eagle on my resume has helped!

Also, 2-4 boys is max (at least for me!) for safety, as well as, quality engagement.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Great story, David. And what a joy it must be to contribute to the formation of these young men. I expect this will be a day that they look back on for the rest of their lives with great fondness. Congratulations - I'm sure that you found this equally rewarding.

Also Mate, what a great way to get your shop tools sharpened! LOL


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Don -

Thanks! I got a nice email from one of the boys so I know it was a success. It was a very rewarding experience for me. Very "sharp" of you to pick up on how I am getting tools sharpened in the shop!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Yeah. Boy scouts look to be cheaper than a Tormek and they are cookie powered. Are they considered a green energy source?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


another item for our "how to get a new tool" list … help with the Badge.

My hat's off to you - and to the boys. (and the cookie master).


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


I'm proud of you David,
This is a great posting, those boys will never forget what you did for them.

Looking at your camporee reminded me of my stay at Scout camp in 1947. 
*Here's a picture of the lean-to tents we had. That Buckskin hanging on the front was an award for best tent of the week.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


1947 ah yes, I remember it well. (just teasing)
This is a wonderful photo of a wonderful memory Dick. 
Yes, David, according to this, you have created such a memory for these lads.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each  built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Dick -

Awesome! I greatly appreciate your 1947 Camporee photo - I will share that with the boys.
Where was your camporee held?

Debbie -

Thanks! I think the boys could use a pyrography lesson . . . ? Canadian field trip!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


That was at our local Boy Scout Camp Wichinigen, on a lake outside of Hibbing, MN. They would hold camp there every summer. The Scouts would spend a week or 2 at time. I think it was open about 2 months, each summer.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Dick -

Thanks! I am going to share that info with the boys and our scoutmaster. Very inspirational!


----------



## WaywardHoosier (May 9, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


David,

Each opportunity with a child may make a difference. Some of the boys may not get involved with woodworking right now, but they may in the years to come . They may look back on this experience and get involved because of that exposure.

I think a lot of adults would like to work with your tools in your shop and they still have Led Zeppelin tee shirts to wear to fit in with the younger crowd!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Looks like you had a great time with the kids David. Keep up the great work for those kids!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


sounds like I'm going to be having lots of company-Tom to watch me work, and the boys to have a Scout fieldtrip!! Woo hoo.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


With your help, they will be LumberJocks…Heck!, they are LumberJocks already. They enjoy woodworking. Tell'em to sign up and to keep up the good work.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Mark -

You are right - they are LumberJocks!

PanamaJack & Debbie -

Thanks!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

David said:


> *Intro to shop safety & first project*
> 
> Boy Scouts from *Troop 728* (my son's Troop) met in the shop today to start working on thier *Woodworking Merit Badge*. We started off reviewing the requirements and going over shop safety. We then started a sharpening session with chisels, a plane iron and a cabinet scraper. We will continue sharpening on our next session - *to bad we didn't have Wayne & Tom on hand to help with sharpening!* The boys learned some basics on using the table saw, miter saw and air stapler. The boys each built a basic cedar bird house. A lot to cover in a few hours! The boys did great. Below are some photos of thier progress. These may be future LumberJocks!
> 
> ...


Are you the Merit Badge counselor, or just a very proud father and woodworker with a fine shop? Grate day and project for them. Did they sharpen with water stones, sandpaper (scary sharp), or diamond plates? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Archery Stands & Festool Domino*

What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.



*Cutting mortise slots with the Domino*



*The boys quickly became comfortable with the Domino*



*Lots of good leadership and teaching from the boys*



*Using a Rockler router table to ease all edges*



*Gluing the support blocks with TiteBond III*











*Weather resistant pocket screws were used to secure the support blocks*

*Watch a short video clip of the boys using the Festool Domino*
http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-WoodworkingMBDomino150.flv%3Fsource%3D3


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


great job David. It looks all had a great time


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


Nice looking bunch of kids!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


Hi David;

Great cause David!

Time well spent.

Lee


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


David, there's is only one greater investment one can make in the life of these boys than building skills and that is modeling trust and friendship. I dare say long after they forget the details of the project they made under your guidance, they will remember that great time of fellowship they had with each other and with a man who showed he cared for them.

As we say in Oz, *"Goodonya, Mate!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaw you are great!!!

looks like the boys had a great time, learned lots, and are becoming addicted to woodworking.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


Great job David!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


Well done.


----------



## Koldsteel (Jul 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


Very well done David. You may have started a new woodworker down the slope.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


We never quite understand the impact we have on young people. Great project David. Keep up the good work.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


Nicely done David…........I'm a BIG proponent of "Role Modeling"........few will do it better than yourself. Kids look good and intense about their project.

Your a GOOD man…..........Neil


----------



## lance (Jun 25, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

What a great opportunity for everyone involved. Continued success to you and the troop.

Have a great day,

Bob


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


Good job David. Not only do they get something built for the archery range, but they also learn the skills for later in life too. A great thing you are doing there.


----------



## Lboy (Mar 24, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


Nice work David. Can my son and I join the troop so we could use the Domino?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


LB. I was just going to ask if the boys new now envious other woodworkers might be-- because of the opportunity to use the Domino.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


Boy! I wish I had the the chance for the experience you've given them boys' when I was a kid.

*Keep up the good work, David.*


----------



## buford (Aug 16, 2007)

David said:


> *Archery Stands & Festool Domino*
> 
> What a pleasure to have these *Troop 728 Scouts* in the shop working on their Woodworking Merit Badge. The boys are getting very close to completing the requirements. Having just returned from summer camp at *Camp Pioneer* in the Cascades, we identified a large service project to improve the archery range. We constructed 8 archery stands from cedar and plastic drainpipe. The boys used a combination of pocket screws and floating tenons to construct the stands. They each got some great hands on experience with the *Kreg Pocket Screw Jig* and the *Festool Domino*. I was impressed with how fast the boys became fascicle with these tools.
> 
> ...


great video keep up the good work RB in Michigan


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Wood Burning & Finish*

Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.



*Our working drawing*



*Kory wood burning Troop 728 on an archery stand*



*Jay supervising!*



*My son Matthew - a very cool First Class Scout!*

*Click here to watch a cool wood burning video clip*
http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-WoodworkingMBWoodBurning497.flv%3Fsource%3D3



*Applying finish*

*Click here to watch a video clip of the boys applying clear wood preservative*
http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-WoodworkingMBFinish339.flv%3Fsource%3D3

*The final product*






We are having one last meeting to visit the local Rockler store to interview a professional woodworker. The boys will have a chance to explore potential career opportunities in woodworking. *This means an authorized Rockler trip for me!*


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


Way to go David. Try not to drool all over the tools while the boys are in their class.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


awesome… loved getting my woodworking badge… 20 years ago…

Drew


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


Nice work and day for you all.

Diane


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


How come I didn't get no stinking badge?

Great job David. I admire your envolvement!

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


yah.. pretty darned special!!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


Too bad there wasn't a way to route the letters out prior to the burning process. This would have given a smoother and neater looking job to the project. At the least, a hand plane or sander used to smooth the wood first would have gotten rid of the bumpy look of the burnings. May be a future training session?

Great looking boy you got there.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


Great Job Troop 782! and God Bless the Scoutmasters. Having been a scoutmaster myself. I can honestly say there is no more rewarding things in life than teaching young boys to be men. It takes a lot of patience, love and the ablily to look at life from their perspective and guide them down the right paths. The latter is sometimes the hardest part of all. I would recommend the job to everyone, yes, there are women scoutmasters. If you have kids that age, get involved, its time well spent. Besides, you will learn just ast much as they will.

If you ever need any help or advice please let me know….I will do my best to help.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


Outstanding. Looks like a lot was learned and fun was had by all.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


lucky kids


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


Thanks evryone for the kind and supportive comments. It is exciting to work with these boys and hopefully kindle a small spark of appreciation for woodworking and the pleasure from working with your hands.

Mark - The cedar was planed from rough stock to 3 1/2 inches square. The boys had a very smooth surface to work woth. The problem that they discovered was the altenating hard and soft wood in the grain which resulted in bumpy lettering. The hardest thing for me to learn is to stand back and let them work and resist the urge to do it myself. This is their work and their process. Tough lesson for me to learn. Ultimately I relized that I was learning important lessons just like the boys!


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


Some of the most important things I learned in life I learned through Scouting. Great support of the kiddos! They did a great job too!!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


Great job David, and great job Scouts.


----------



## lance (Jun 25, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


Great job everyone. Keep up the good work and have fun.

Have a great day,

Bob


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


Good to see some fellow Scouters at LJ's. I've been a a Scoutmaster for my Church's Troop in South Carolina for about 2 years. We have about 12 active scouts and its been a pretty rewarding "job". Naturally, I really wanted to push the Woodworking and Carving badges, but it didn't entice the scouts. I finally got them to my shop and they loved it. There former experience has been with mainly handtools so they liked using tools they haven't used in the past. One scary moment was when my wife let some Scouts start before I got home from work. We'll just say a board was launched about a 100' across the street (between two vehicles) when they tried to rip a warped board against the fence. I "nicely" informed my wife of the shop rules and kept that story away from the local scout office. Keep it up.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Wood Burning & Finish*
> 
> Our *Woodworking Merit Badge* class met a couple of days ago to complete the archery stands for Camp Pioneer. The boys decided to wood burn *Troop 728* and *Camp Pioneer - Jewel of the Cascades* on two of the stands to commemorate their hard work. After wood burning the boys applied a clear wood preservative. The stands were delivered a few days ago and the camp staff was very appreciative.
> 
> ...


I may have gone a little further in scouting if I had a leader like you.

The next thing you'll have to teach them is *incised letter carving*. I think they'd enjoy that.

You may have to try it yourself first though!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*

http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3

I just posted this on my experimantal *podcast* and thought it would be a great way to complete my *Boy Scout Woodworking Merit Badge* series.

How cool is this? As the counselor for the woodworking merit badge, I got to accompany our boys on their visit to the local *Rockler Store* - a woodworker's dream come true!

I did capture a short video clip - sorry it isn't longer - I was distracted by all the tools!



The *Troop 728* Woodworking Merit Badge culminated with a visit to the Beaverton Rockler Woodworking & Hardware Store to interview a woodturner.



The boys had a great time and I do believe that they will continue to explore the world of woodworking. The store manager, Joe Cornett, and his staff were wonderful and very accommodating.

The boys got to spend time with Paul as he took them on a tour of the store highlighting tools, equipment and supplies used in woodturning.



We got a chance to see and touch some beautiful turning work by the store staff. The boys were fascinated with a thin beautiful bowl turned by Paul and a pen turned by Chris.





The boys will be receiving their merit badges at a court of honor later this month. Thanks again to Joe and the great staff at The Beaverton Rockler Woodworking & Hardware Store!

*Thanks to The Beaverton Rockler Woodworking & Hardware Store
Beaverton Town Square Mall
11773 SW Beaverton-Hillsdale Hwy
(503) 672-7266
Joe Cornett, Manager*


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


Great series, David. It sounds like the boys had a terrific time. Thanks for the writeup!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


Great field trip. I wish I had you for my scout master.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


Hi Tom & Wayne! Thanks for the kind comments. We had a lot of fun in the shop and I think some future woodworkers in the making!

Just realized I forgot the video clip!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


well done!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


Hi David;

What great way to spend some time, and expose some kids to an excellent source of enjoyment, and great way to stay out of trouble!

Most certainly a better past time then many kids are unfortunate enough to be introduced to.

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


You did a good thing Dave,

Bob


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


Lee & Bob -

Thanks. I wa a lot of fun to watch the boys working with wood and developing some confidence.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


Your son is a natural on the podcast!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


Tom -

Thanks! I have him talked into a longer interview onmy podcast . . . we'll see how that goes!

D


----------



## lance (Jun 25, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


Your doing one hell of a job. Keep up the good work. You are making a difference.

Have a great day,


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


Bob -

LOL! You brought a smile to my face with such kind comments!

Thanks
David


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


David:

A great job on your work with the boys. It is a lot of fun working with wood. they always seem to be wanting to stick two or more pieces together with tape, rubber bands or something.

Thanks for showing them a safe way of doing a better job of keeping things together.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Last Episode - Rockler Store Visit*
> 
> http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-T728WoodworkingMeritBadgeRocklerVisit862.flv%3Fsource%3D3
> 
> ...


Hi Karson!

I am going to let the boys know they got a thumbs up from one of the Lumberjocks Grand masters!

Thanks.

David


----------

